
Ask HN: Good articles that explain topic models and LDA? - mehtest
I&#x27;ve tried searching for good articles that cover Topic Models and LDA, but on Google I&#x27;d only find mediocre Medium articles that cover library X in language Y without explaining the math behind it.
======
itronitron
You probably want to start with papers by Gerard Salton and work your way
forward from there. Basically, a topic model is a vector space model
(typically implemented as a matrix where each row is one vector and each
column is a dimension). How the matrix gets filled depends a lot on the
underlying data, the assumptions that can be made, and the application.

